# Make Love To Me... (1 Viewer)



## Firemajic (May 15, 2015)

_Could you lose yourself
in my endless eyes, the curve of hip
the swell of breast, the taste of my lips
would you calm my fears
in your strong arms, against your chest
hold me close and let me rest
would you touch me
would you?

Could you lose yourself
in my touch, my soft embrace
and in my arms find your place
would you hold me
when I am missing him and feel alone
give me strength and make me strong
would you kiss me
would you?

Could I find myself 
in your arms, lose myself in your embrace
whisper your name as I kiss your face
would you take me to bed
let me get stoned, hold me tight
help me make it through the night
would you stay with me
would you?

Would you be hurt
if I whisper his name in your embrace
close my eyes and remember his face
could you still hold me
could you stand to hear my heart break
as you take the love I fake
could you still make love to me
would you?


_


----------



## musichal (May 15, 2015)

Very well done.  Disturbing to a guy like me... fine when I was young, but over time the heart being in it became just as important as the body.  Powerful piece, made me both feel  and think, and like I always say, "What more can be asked of a poem?"


----------



## Gumby (May 15, 2015)

I like that the twist in the middle takes this out of the 'just another love poem' category.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 15, 2015)

Excellent piece Julia. I wouldn't change a thing, I love it just the way it is.


----------



## escorial (May 15, 2015)

the twist is always there....you lead the reader in and then reveal the intent


----------



## Sonata (May 15, 2015)

Ah - wonderful.  Very stirring and moving and I love it.


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for reading and commenting.. I really appreciate it! 
Musichal... You are so cool.. I understand your comment.. I like the way you think... 
Gumby.. ha.. not anther love poem... lol... thank you!
Tj... Your comment was puuurrfect, I wouldn't change a thing.. Thank you!
Sonata.. Thank you for reading, your comment was lovely..
Escorial... of course there has to be a twist.. lol.. Thank you cool Dude..
Peace always... jul


----------



## rcallaci (May 15, 2015)

firejulia 

outstanding-simply outstanding - one funky little twister of a love poem- the way I like it- the pace, rhythm, rhyme and musicality of the piece was near perfection. It gushed and flowed like a waterfall- this is poetry with a capitol P

This was also full of heartbreak and passion  - you are one hell of a writer...


my warmest
bob


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 16, 2015)

As far as an analytic response? Yes. Yes I could. Yes I would. Certainly. Indeed. Mmm... *Now has a pipe for some reason* Hahahah. 

Everything that everyone else said. The wording and twists made it stand out from the overwhelmingly abundant poems on the topic, and still kept it fresh and unique. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

rcallaci said:


> firejulia
> 
> outstanding-simply outstanding - one funky little twister of a love poem- the way I like it- the pace, rhythm, rhyme and musicality of the piece was near perfection. It gushed and flowed like a waterfall- this is poetry with a capitol P
> 
> ...




rcallaci... Poet God... Your comments are a devilish delight, this grasshopper is jumping for joy! You are one hellofa mentor and a fabulous inspiration... Thank you Maestro... Peace always... jul


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> As far as an analytic response? Yes. Yes I could. Yes I would. Certainly. Indeed. Mmm... *Now has a pipe for some reason* Hahahah.
> 
> Everything that everyone else said. The wording and twists made it stand out from the overwhelmingly abundant poems on the topic, and still kept it fresh and unique. Thanks for sharing it.





lmao.... Crowleyyyyy.... sighhhh... you slay me.... lol... Thank you for your comments.... Peace cool Dude.. jul


----------



## TeriBeth (May 16, 2015)

I remember feeling like this in my early 20's. You can't give your whole heart to someone new yet, because it still belongs to another. Moving on, even though you left a piece of yourself behind. You know you should forget him, but you just can't. Your poem has inspired me to do some writing today. A big "thank you" for that!


----------



## Nellie (May 16, 2015)

Wow, Julia! I go away for a week and you start writing like a desperate soul, wanting so bad to be loved. This is what I love about poetry, one can openly express themselves and you did a splendid job!


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

TeriBeth... Thank you for reading and commenting, I appreciate... I am looking forward to reading your work. Welcome to the fabulous poetry thread, and welcome to WF!
Nellie.. Glad you are back, I missed you! Thank you for reading.... lol... I don't think love is really a good idea.For me...it is something to be avoided. Not nice at all..Thank you for your comments... Peace always.. jul


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 16, 2015)

Wow, I didn't see the last verse coming! Very nicely done! :thumbr:


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> Wow, I didn't see the last verse coming! Very nicely done! :thumbr:




Harper... lol... love a surprise ending... Thank you so much for reading and commenting... I realllyyy appreciate it!  Peace always... jul


----------

